# Pectin replacement questio



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Is there any product I can use instead of pectin to make jellies? Clear gel, agar powder? I am curious. Thanks.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

I buy Dutch Gel @ the Amish bulk store - it's the same as sure gel but much cheaper...


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

Yes, use 7T. Clear Jel for each box of pectin called for in cooked jams, use 3 T. for each box of pectin used in freezer jam recipes.


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

If you are looking for something more natural than commercially produced pectin, you can make your own pectin from apples.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Or you can buy Pomona's Pectin, which allows you to use the amount of sugar you want in your jams and jellies.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

In addition to all the above good info I assume you know that many make their jams and jellies with no added pectin of any kind. In other words, pectin isn't required for successful jelly and jam making, just a different method of cooking. How well it works depends in part on the type of fruit and the degree of ripeness of it but there are many recipes available for no-pectin jams and jellies.


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Lucy, what if I wanted to use arrowroot powder instead of cleargel like I previously asked. How much would I use of the arrowroot powder? Thanks.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

You can't use arrowroot for canning anything. It is not the same, the ph is different than Clear Jel and also it will break down and get watery. Same for flour, cornstarch, etc. 
Only Clear Jel will work instead of pectin.


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Oh, thanks. Glad I asked.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

None of my business I know so feel free to ignore this but my curiosity is peaked. Why would someone even want to use arrowroot/agar rather than pectin? 

Honestly, I can't even imagine wanting to use Clear Jel rather than pectin for jelly making as the results would be very different. But that is probably just me and my love of pure fruit jellies talking.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Judy, How would the results differ between Clear Jel and Sure-jel/Ball brand regular pectin? I was seriously going to switch to Clear-Jel, but I may need to re-think that if you see different results. Thanks.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm learning the patience needed for making my jams and jellies without any pectin. This last Fall I made Marmalade without pectin, I had to stir for 30 minutes to gel stage. It helped that I had a good book in my other hand.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> Judy, How would the results differ between Clear Jel and Sure-jel/Ball brand regular pectin? I was seriously going to switch to Clear-Jel, but I may need to re-think that if you see different results. Thanks.
> Reply With Quote


The main difference is the super-hard set that can result from using Clear Jel, much harder than with regular pectin. For that reason many reduce the amount of Clear jel called for in pie filling recipes - it is simply TOO thick. 

But I have to add that Sure Jell is already a harder set than one gets from other brands of pectin and why many prefer to use other brands or they reduce the amount used. So the set from the Clear Jel may not bother you. Unlike the Kraft pectins (SureJell and Certo) Ball pectins are more flexible in terms of both set and amount used.

Also Clear Jel can impart a cloudiness that is not usually desired in jelly.

If the various brands of boxed pectins don't appeal to you then Pomona pectin is the most viable alternative. That or making jelly without any added commercial pectin which is what many do. Many fruits have enough natural pectin already in them.


----------

